

C++0x Final Committee Draft Published - kvs
http://www.justsoftwaresolutions.co.uk/cplusplus/c++0x-now-at-fcd.html

======
kvs
At the above link, you can comment on this draft even if you're not a member
of an ISO national body. Herb Sutter's post:
[http://herbsutter.com/2010/04/02/how-anyone-can-comment-
on-t...](http://herbsutter.com/2010/04/02/how-anyone-can-comment-on-the-fcd/)

